# The Hit Man (R)



## coyote (Jul 14, 2008)

*FUNNY!  :)*


*Two old friends were just about to tee off at the first *
*hole of their local golf course when a guy carrying a golf bag called out *
*to them, "Do you mind if I join you? My partner didn't turn up."*

*"Sure," they said, "You're welcome." So they started playing and enjoyed *
*the game and the company of the newcomer. Part way around the course, one of *
*the friends asked the newcomer, "What do you do for a living?"*

*"I'm a hit man," was the reply.*

*"You're joking!" was the response.*

*"No, I'm not," he said, reaching into his golf bag, and pulling out a beautiful *
*Martini sniper's rifle with a large telescopic sight. "Here are my tools."*

*"That's a beautiful telescopic sight," said the other friend, "Can I take a look? *
*I think I might be able to see my house from here." So he picked up the rifle and *
*looked through the sight in the direction of his house.*

*"Yeah, I can see my house all right. This sight is fantastic. I can see right in *
*the window." "Wow, I can see my wife in the bedroom. Ha Ha, I can see she's naked!! *
*Wait a minute, that's my neighbor in there with her....... He's naked, too!!!*

*He turned to the hit man, "How much do you charge for a hit?"*

*"I'll do a flat rate, for you, one thousand dollars every time I pull the trigger."*

*"Can you do two for me now?"*

*"Sure, what do you want?"*

*"First, shoot my wife, she's always been mouthy, so shoot her in the mouth."*

*"Then the neighbor, he's a friend of mine, so just shoot his d*** off to teach him a lesson."*

*The hit man took the rifle and took aim, standing perfectly still for a few minutes.*

*"Are you going to do it or not?" said the friend impatiently.*

*"Just be patient," said the hit man calmly, "I think I can save you a grand here....."*


----------



## 1894 (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Guess I was due for a new keybord any ways


----------



## fireguy (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks for the smile...real good!


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 15, 2008)

Chardonnay coming out the nose, not so attractive! but just as funny!


----------



## mossymo (Jul 15, 2008)

Chardonnay out the nose can be very attractive in an alchohol induced state of mind, or if the gal is just plain, out HOT !!! In your case BBQGODDESS, we honestly do not mind.....


----------



## bigbear (Jul 15, 2008)

Honest to God, my wife didn't get it!!  I rest my case!!


----------



## joed617 (Jul 15, 2008)

I was going to say " from your responce it sounds like you're not getting it either" but, I won't .. just kidding have a great day.


----------



## meat-man (Jul 15, 2008)

rotflmfao that was great


----------



## lcruzen (Jul 15, 2008)

Alrighty then!


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 15, 2008)

OOOOOOhhhhhhh yyyyeeeaaahhh!


----------



## smokin365 (Sep 5, 2008)

HILARIOUS!!!!!!!!!!


----------

